

Why are glasses so expensive? - artag
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18560_162-57527151/sticker-shock-why-are-glasses-so-expensive/

======
mrb
Luxottica is an insane monopoly. They even own the #1 vision care provider in
the US, EyeMed Vision Care, who has no problem prescribing expensive eyeglass
they make and sell themselves! How have they been able to escape antitrust
laws?

